# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Tellen van cellen indien een lettercombinatie overeenkomt

## JoostBoost

Beste,

In mijn excelbestand is veel ruis ontstaan.
De cellen bevatten verschillende woordcombinaties.

Nu wil ik alle cellen tellen waar een bepaald woord in voorkomt,
namelijk Piet.

Met de standaard ALS formule kom ik er helaas niet uit.
Wie weet de juiste formule?

Thanks!

----------


## arthurbr

Hi Joostboost en welkom op de forum




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 telt het aantal cellen die het woord Piet bevatten

Misschien is er in 2007 een andere formule, maar ik gebruik nog steeds 2003

----------

